
MBot - A modular bot framework - IzhaqBlues
https://github.com/LicioJr/mbot
======
IzhaqBlues
Git Repository:
[https://github.com/liciojr/mbot](https://github.com/liciojr/mbot)

NPM Package:
[https://www.npmjs.com/package/mbot](https://www.npmjs.com/package/mbot)

